# Our new Greyhound



## Tom (25 Jan 2008)

This is Deano, a 4yo ex-racing Greyhound. We got him last weekend from a rescue center near Chelmsford, and was totally untrained. So far we've taught him to "come" but only in the garden so far   

Here he is:


----------



## Arana (25 Jan 2008)

he's a handsome devil, i have had a few greyhounds over the years, they make fantastic companions and are great with kids... respect to you for giving him a home


----------



## Joecoral (8 Feb 2008)

he's a beauty! how's he coping with stairs?, the ex-racing ones generally tend to have never seen them before! household appliances like vacuum cleaner, washing machine as well


----------



## Tom (8 Feb 2008)

Stairs were no problem, but he's not really allowed upstairs    The TV was a bit scary at first, especially when dogs came on but he's getting over it   

We took him training yesterday, just to sit in and watch and found out that he is pretty scared of small dogs, apart from one Westie that he really didn't like (he's gone for them before). There was a really nice 11 month old (but big) rottweiler there but they barely sniffed each other though. 

Tom


----------

